# Skirted tetra with odd shaped bump



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

I suppose this is not an emergency, but tonight I noticed one of my skirted tetras has an odd shape. It seems to be sudden, unless i just didn't notice it, but that is doubtful. I observe them very closely several times a day. I tried a pic but this is the best I can do/ I did a quick dip and my water is all withing normal ranges so i did not do the drops. No ammonia is present, all fishies including the tetra seem to be acting normally.









Is it maybe pregnant? I've never had any luck with tetra breeding before....


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

I know there is a tetra disease that I BELIEVE causes swelling, there is no cure for this. I would suggest moving him to a quarantine tank for the time being so your other fish don't get sick. I have no experience with either preggo or tetra disease so don't take what I've said to heart, just a possibility


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

THANK YOU. I put her into my QT and will watch her. I'm not sure what going on so I guess time will tell.


----------



## cajunmomof4 (Mar 1, 2008)

I went ahead and put this tetra back in the community tank. There is no change.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

It looks like it might be a tumor, although I could be wrong. While they can be fatal to the fish, at least they aren't contagious.[/i]


----------

